# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Peachy Printer Forum >  Size limits and resin color questions.

## deathtospiders2

So I am thinking of getting a peachy printer because it is so cheap, but I have two very important questions. First, can you buy resin that is not clear? I do not like the way the clear resin looks as much as a solid color. Second, what is the print size constraints on the printer? I have heard that you use your own container, so can I print something as big as the container I have is? Thanks in advance!

----------


## quertz

Hey deathtospiders2,

Answering your Question about *Color*:
As far as I understood, you SHOULD use colored resin.
This goes for all photolithography-printers.
Using clear resin might let some light pass through so the print might be not that good.
The peachy-team uses only slightly colored resin to make the defects in the prints more visible
(Yep they are not trying to hide the problems that exist, they even hilight them (from the back with UV  :Wink:  ))

If you look on the website of Makerjuice, you can see that you can buy Resin and pigments separately and mix them together to exactly the color you want.
The Peachy-Team and the Makerjuice-Team work together on the Peachy-Juice which is only silghtly different from the normal Resins.

Regarding the *Size* of the Container:
This is what is special about the PeachyPrinter: Its almost infinitely scalable.
When following the project, you might have noticed that one of the things the teams wants to do as soon as the printer works is:
Printing a full sized Canoe.
In one Piece.
I think this should answer all your questions about size  :Wink: 
(Of course you need to make sure that there is enough resin to cover the surface of the container so you might want to use a small container for small prints)
And you need to do the calibration correctly anyway.

Have a nice day,
quertz

----------


## deathtospiders2

Thanks for the very detailed answer! Printing a full size canoe in one piece sounds too good to be true, and that they are not trying to hide the defects is also nice. This sounds like a wonderful printer!

----------


## deathtospiders2

So does this mean that I can buy some G+ or SF resin from Makerjuice and it will work with the peachy printer?

----------


## rylangrayston

Thanks querts those answer's were flawless, I dont even have anything to add  :Smile:  

As for an answer to your next queston deathtospiders2:

I think many other resins will work with peachy printer, ive seen both maker Juice SF and maker juice sub-G work, havent tried sub G+ yet.
We also used B9 creator resin quite some time ago and it worked well. The peachy printer software gives you tools to get 3rd party resins working.
For example you can do a "cure rate test"  which is a print where the laser goes faster and faster every layer, to test how your resin reacts with less and less light. 
another test we are working on is a cure depth test, which should show how deep the laser beam is able to cure down into the resin. 

So in short altho peachy printer staff dont yet have the time to test lots of 3d party resins, We do encourage there use and do our best to give users the tools
to get practically any hack working quickly.

----------


## deathtospiders2

Wow! This printer just keeps getting better and better!

----------


## Chayat

Will there be some kind of peachy wiki where users can submit their own findings and reviews of how 3rd part resins turn out? Or is that just this forum?

----------


## rylangrayston

I think a wiki is a great idea, we want one for the instructions so that people can add there own tips in building peachy printers 
The wiki could branch out however the community likes.

----------

